# Traveling with Canon Rebel T3- Please Help!



## chiconian (Nov 20, 2012)

I will be traveling by plane with my camera soon and wanted to know if  airport security would harm my camera in any way? I would also like to  know what protective gear I should use. Would I be okay with a simple  DSLR camera insert in my backpack for carry-on? Your help is much  appreciated.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope, security and x-ray won't hurt your camera.
Any camera bag is going to be fine. It's the same as if you were carrying it in a car, on a bus, on a train... I like green eggs and ham, Sam I am...


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a friend that uses a regular back pack to carry his Nikon in. And carries it on airplanes, even overseas, so you should be fine.


----------



## chiconian (Dec 6, 2012)

Great, thanks for the replies!


----------

